# Which 25mm tubular tire?



## MikeMiranda (Nov 2, 2011)

I've been debating on buying a set of Zipp 303 firecrest and I planning on running 25mm tires for a comfy ride, I've searched for 25mm tubular tired I've come up,with these 3, anyone have a preferences to these three brands?


http://www.vittoria.com/en/product/cotton-tires/#

http://www.veloflextires.com/veloflex_roubaix_tubular2.htm

http://www.contionline.com/generato...e/tubularroad/competition/competition_en.html (seems harder to find)


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

I am riding the Conti Comp 25 that I bought from World Class Cycles. They were the cheapest for a 25 mm tubular at that time.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Challenge also makes a 25


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

I love my Roubaix!


----------



## MikeMiranda (Nov 2, 2011)

dookie said:


> I love my Roubaix!


How many miles do you have in them


----------



## WeakSister (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a Conti Comp pro limited 25 on a back wheel---- nice tire, seems to be very durable.

You might want to consider Vittoria Pave --- it's a 24, but they are about the same size as my Conti Comp 25. The Pave has a much more supple ride.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

MikeMiranda said:


> How many miles do you have in them


got 2500 or so on the first set (rotated once), maybe 1k so far on the 2nd.


----------



## GGW (Jul 13, 2008)

I ride Vittoria CX 25mm on Bontrager D3 ,perfect match great combo .Like 62 $ at Ribble 

Vittoria Corsa Evo CX Tubular


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

WeakSister said:


> I have a Conti Comp pro limited 25 on a back wheel---- nice tire, seems to be very durable.
> 
> You might want to consider Vittoria Pave --- it's a 24, but they are about the same size as my Conti Comp 25. The Pave has a much more supple ride.


I'll trump that with an FMB Paris Roubaix, which is more supple than the Vittoria Pave. Just ask the guys at World Class Cycles.

I really like the Continentals but after trying the FMBs, I can honestly say that they are out of this world. The best tire I've ridden are the Competition CXs, which occasionally can be found in 25. But my go-to tire is the Paris Roubaix.


----------



## tmf (Mar 7, 2012)

I just bought a pair of Tufo Elite Ride 25's - I'm looking forward to trying out. I've been riding the Tufo S33 Special's (21 width) and had the Elite 25 suggested as a good wider tire with a butyl tube.


----------



## ggphysics (Jul 24, 2007)

I have riding the Vittorias as well on my six13; wouldn't hesitate to recommend them. I should add that they are glued onto 36h Mavic GP4/ Dura Ace wheels that support my 205lbs quite nicely.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

dookie said:


> got 2500 or so on the first set (rotated once), maybe 1k so far on the 2nd.


Rotated?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

dcgriz said:


> Rotated?


exactly...wtf? why would you peel a perfectly good but half worn tire off the rear wheel and mount it on the front? makes absolutely no sense at all. :shocked:


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Agreed. 
I like to run a somewhat heavier tire in the rear to try to level the wear a bit. These days Veloflex Extreme and Carbon front and rear respectively.

But these are of course not 25mm. I'd get the Roubaix or Arenberg. Depends if you want skin or black wall.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

....deleted 

(post was misunderstood)


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

cxwrench said:


> exactly...wtf? why would you peel a perfectly good but half worn tire off the rear wheel and mount it on the front? makes absolutely no sense at all. :shocked:


masochism? it's really not that big a deal to dismount/remount imho, and i want to get every last mile out of a $100 tire.


----------



## stumpbumper (Jan 22, 2011)

I have been runnng 25s front and rear for many years and after trying various brands have decided that all things including comfort, durability, puncture-resistance, mileage and price considered, Kenda Kriterium and Bontrager Race Lite top them all.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

dookie said:


> masochism? it's really not that big a deal to dismount/remount imho, and i want to get every last mile out of a $100 tire.


Yes on masochism but not because of the tire dismount/remount.....

Rotating your tires to equalize wear is a mistake that should be avoided as such action may be hazardous to your health.
I will try to elaborate and make this my good deed for the day. Lets say you start with two brand new tires. The rear will wear out significantly quicker than the front as is carrying the greater percentage of your weight and torque. When its time to replace the rear tire, take the front tire off put it on the rear wheel and put the new tire on the front wheel. Your front wheel should have the better tire as it is more critical for safety than the rear.
A blowout of your rear tire may still allow you control of your bike but a blowout on your front tire will probably wipe you out.


----------



## wphenick (May 31, 2004)

I have the 303 Firecrests and have been using the Veloflex 25mm tubulars. I think the 303's benefit from a 25mm tire, and have been a long time fan of Veloflex.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Or just replace the rear tire more often and leave the front where it is. This isn't rocket science. You can still get all the intended miles out of tires. No one said you have to replace them both at the same time.


----------



## shoegazer (Nov 2, 2007)

I've run Vittoria corsa cx on my Enve set often but my fave are the FMB Paris Roubaix 26. Buttery, fast & reliable.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

ergott said:


> Or just replace the rear tire more often and leave the front where it is. This isn't rocket science. You can still get all the intended miles out of tires. No one said you have to replace them both at the same time.


^ this ^ for sure. just replace the rear as it wears..the front will last 3-4 times as long anyway. rotating tires doesn't make sense.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the advice... 

I'm a stubborn old coot, riding tubies since the 80s. The new tire always goes in front, regardless of which one or why it was replaced. I don't rotate just for the sake of rotation, and certainly don't ever put a thin, squared off tire up front.


----------



## GGW (Jul 13, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried Challenge Strada 25mm .Hard to find some review. thanks 
Challenge Strada Tubular


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

dredging up an old thread looking for a review on the challenge Strada. Looking for a TT/ROAD/CIRCUIT/CRIT race tire. Not much training. Have some cheapo vittorias for that. I am getting 23mm wide rims, so would like to get a wider tire to match (but may go with 23mm if it comes to that), Seems like a 25mm is safer to protect the rim in the event of a puncture


----------



## GGW (Jul 13, 2008)

I ride some 27 mm rims and use 25 Vittoria cx .At the end of last season i glued on some 23 and it was good for rim protection .So 23mm on you'r 23 mm rims is plenty enough .


----------

